# No email on reply to subscribed thread?



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I haven't got any of my email notifications on replies to my subscribed threads today. Are other people getting their notifications?


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

I haven't gotten anything today - did you ever start getting notifications again?


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

never mind - it's working again. Weird that there was about a 24-hour period where I got no notifications while a thread I was subscribed to grew by a few pages.


----------

